# BabyHawk and newborns...tying by yourself?



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

One of the main problems I had with carrying my son when he was a newborn was trying to tie my moby over him when I was alone. My dh had to help every time in the beginning. I still loved the carrier, but it was never so comfortable for me to do without help.

Anyway, since the BabyHawk is a bit more formed, is it easy for you to put it on and tie by yourself with a newborn? I worry about the long ties. I'm looking for something fairly unfussy for mornings when I have to walk my older ds to kindergarten.

My other option is a Storchenwiege Ring Sling, but I wonder if that extra flap of fabric that hangs down will bug me. It does look easy/fast to put on, though. What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I made my own MT, but it is basically constructed the same as the BabyHawk. I just added a buckle (3" backpack-type buckle) to the bottom straps, so that I can quickly clip it on my waist, and then I just have to tie the top straps around DD and myself. So you could easily add one to a BabyHawk, or if you're not a sewer I think there are other MT's out there that have buckles. OR, you could really just tie the buckle onto the one strap (the other side of the buckle is adjustable, so it moves around on the 2nd strap) and just make sure the knots are tight every time you put it on.

The buckle really saves a lot of time, and then you're not fiddling with a knot behind your back. If you're the only one wearing the MT, then you never have to adjust the size- just clip and go.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't see how it would be hard to put a newborn in the Baby hawk by yourself. (Though I thought the point of the Moby was to pre-tie?







)

You would tie the Babyhawk bottom straps on like an apron, Hold the baby on your chest with one hand, pull the body of the Meitai up with the other hand, let thebaby "sit" in the meitai and use both hands to pull the straps around back (criss cross) and tie behind the baby's back.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

It's easy enough that my husband could even do it.















(BTW, the Moby was a bit more intimidating at first but once we got the hang of it, was priceless for the newborn stage for hubby & I both, and is still priceless 8 months in when our son will only fall asleep when we are out if we "Moby him".







)


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

as a pp said, with a MT you tie it around your waist first, then pull the body of the carrier up over the baby and take the straps over your shoulders. it's best to bring the straps behind the baby's back to tie so the baby doesn't slouch down in the carrier (which is easier for them to do when their legs are froggied). but it's very easy with a newborn. check out this link on the Kozy site, scroll down to Kozy Carry With a Newborn: http://kozycarrier.homestead.com/ins...tml#anchor_240

but if you still have that Moby, you can tie it on your body *before* you pick up the baby, like this: http://www.mobywrap.com/t-instructions.aspx

then just pop the baby in like this: http://www.mobywrap.com/t-instructions-Hug.aspx or this: http://www.mobywrap.com/t-instructions-NewBorn.aspx .

that's the beauty of the stretchy wrap, you don't have to wrap it around you with the baby in place (as you do with a woven).

i love ring slings with newborns, but they don't leave you quite as hands-free as a two-shouldered carrier (like a wrap or a mei tai), so for a walk to school where you'll need to have hands free for your older child, i think a two-shouldered carrier is the way to go.


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
(Though I thought the point of the Moby was to pre-tie?







)

Yes, I suppose it is the point.







I did pre-tie it, but for whatever reason I was always either tying it on too tight, or too loose (only finding this out after trying multiple times to get the baby situated in there)...ending up with a frustrated baby and mama. So dh used to sort of tie the last bit around ds and then the fit was always great. I should also add that I was probably a bit too concerned about hurting the baby...new, nervous mama and all.







I think it just probably needs a lot of practice, and perhaps a bit of patience...neither of which I want to be dealing with on kindergarten mornings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
that's the beauty of the stretchy wrap, you don't have to wrap it around you with the baby in place (as you do with a woven).

i love ring slings with newborns, but they don't leave you quite as hands-free as a two-shouldered carrier (like a wrap or a mei tai), so for a walk to school where you'll need to have hands free for your older child, i think a two-shouldered carrier is the way to go.

pixiepunk-
thank you so much!!!







everything about your post was helpful...I totally get it now.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

I made my dh stand guard the first couple times I put my ds in the Mei Tai but found it was really easy. Just tie the waist straps and then pick up my ds. Toss one strap over my shoulder and then put ds is and tighten everything one side at a time. I also practices while standing over the edge of the bed until I felt comfortable, but it was a very quick learning curve.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I was surprised how quickly I got the hang of putting my nb in my BH by myself.


----------



## CindyCindy (Jun 13, 2006)

I would definitely give the Moby another go. You have more experience this time around and all it takes is a few times of tying it perfect to continue the pattern of that perfect fit. I love my babyhawk, but for the newborn stage, I think the Moby is better, they are so much more snuggly in there!


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Everyone has said most of what I would have.

I'll only add that if the tail of a RS annoys you you can wrap it around the rings to get it out of the way.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

You didn't put the moby on first and then put your baby in? That's how I always did it.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

I still don't really have the hang of the Moby and I never could figure out ring slings, but I have been using my Babyhawk with my tiny 3-month-old with no problems. Really easy, IMO.


----------



## newCTmama (Mar 1, 2007)

I really fell in love with my BH after i washed and dried it - the straps got nice and soft, and it was alot easier to put on


----------



## newCTmama (Mar 1, 2007)

I really fell in love with my BH after i washed and dried it - the straps got nice and soft, and it was alot easier to put on


----------

